# Programming RC65RX to a Bose Lifestyle 20 (HELP!)



## bclarke (Jul 19, 2011)

I looked at other threads, and seen some answers, hoping that my case is different since I have a slightly newer remote...

I am trying to program my new RC65RX remote with my Bose Lifestyles 20 sound... I've read that older remotes only speak to Directv's reveivers with RF... is that true for the 65RX also?


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

bclarke said:


> I looked at other threads, and seen some answers, hoping that my case is different since I have a slightly newer remote...
> 
> I am trying to program my new RC65RX remote with my Bose Lifestyles 20 sound... I've read that older remotes only speak to Directv's reveivers with RF... is that true for the 65RX also?


All Directv remotes will only access Directv receivers via RF. I see where URC has some RF universal remotes, but don't know if they will meet your needs.


----------

